# Skip tooth blades



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Are skip tooth blades really that bad if you go really, really slow and carefully? And if you don't use them on difficult areas like underarms and near privates and face and knees and such?

What about if you just use them on individual matts and then do the rest of the body with f/fc blades?

I'm not saying I'm going to use them, I'm just asking is all.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

If you already have a skip tooth blade, then by all means go ahead and use it for bulk body shaving, but don't go under the arms & legs etc.

If you don't have one though, don't bother going out to buy one! Waste of money when an F blade will do the job easier and safer.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

The only thing they are really good for is fast shavedowns on badly matted dogs before washing, and I don't even use them for that, I just have a "dirty" set (to be used on dogs before washing, not meaning the blades are dirty!) and a "clean" set of blades for work. They are all finishing blades, though, it's just that being used on grimy, matted dogs, the dirty set tends to need sharpening more often.

Plus a lot of places where matts tend to form first are places you don't want to use a skiptooth, like behind/under ears and armpits.

If you need to spot shave an individual matt, it isn't worth having a skiptooth, just use a regular blade.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I love skip tooth blades..but I get a lot of matted dogs in.. I just use them for the bulk of the body clipping on a matted dog..or on my own dogs when I'm taking off a bunch of coat. I don't use them on matted pits or anything like that..usually I use a 10 on most armpits anyway..many owners even request it.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I have trouble getting the F blades to go through matts though which is why I'm even considering a skip tooth blade or two. My clipper isn't weak, but it's not one of those work horses either. It's an Andis AGC Super 2 Speed.

I don't own any skip tooth blades currently. 

Oddly enough, the majority of the matts are right on this little girl's back and scruff so those are nice, wide plains of body.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

I was trained using skip tooth blades and for badly matted dogs they are great but I use #10 for arm pits, hygiene area, behind ears also. If you want a nicer finish after you remove the mats the 7f or stainless steel clipper comb attachments work better in my opinion.
Since the mats are only on the back & collar area I would try to work the mats out with detangler, slicker brush & comb first. Even putting your pup straight in the tub and work conditioner into the mats and split them with your finger tips will work. 
Do you use conditioner after you shampoo? That can help prevent the mats as well. If it is only a few spots I wouldn't bother buying a skip tooth either (just use a #10) If you do use one in the collar area use your one hand to pull the skin tight to get rid of any wrinkles as you go along.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

well even skip tooths won't go THROUGH mats, if you're having trouble getting through the, go shorter. I wouldn't go out and buy a skip tooth blade any more, I use F blades on even matted dogs.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I'll use a 7f or 10 probably. Thanks.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

The idea is to get the blade under the mat to remove it. I just finished a badly matted dog today that needed a shave down. I used a #7 skip tooth & #10 on the back end and tail for the initial clip but finished the body with a #7f for a smoother finish. Depends on how close to the skin the mat is.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I think I'll just hold off on the skip tooth blades for a while. I want to get more practice before I use them and watch a few more grooming videos. 

If I use a combination of a force dryer, conditioner, silicone detangler, my Les Pooch matt zapper, blending shears, maybe wet clipping, and high #blades, hopefully I can bust these matts. Even if I have to clip her really close, I'll just get a sweater for her to wear until it grows back.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

For really incredibly matted dogs there are two things I use that always seem to work..and help dematting be as painless as possible for the dog...

Cure Care (from Sallys beauty supply) it's about $6 for an entire gallon. I love this stuff... I run it through my recirculater but it would probably work without it (maybe not as well) I also buy some liquid detangler/silicone (Proclaim also from Sallys works well) pour some of that in the mixture as well and then just saturate the dogs coat..and I dematt what I can in the tub..and the rest comes out when drying.

I also usually put in a little bit of results rinse by show season..most of my matted dogs are curly coated dogs anyway. This reduces drying time while helping to get the dog really fluffy.

It's cheap, effective and works great. I haven't had it fail me yet!

The other product I keep on hand is UltraMax by Best Shot. It's an expensive conditioner but this stuff rocks! I really love it on de-sheds but it works great as a de-matting conditioner as well. In fact most de-shedding conditioners work great for both situations. 

Hope that helps. Otherwise just take a 7 blade to it! It grows back. You can also buy some Halo Dream Coat supplement..works great for growing coat on dogs. I know a few groomers who grow competition coats and they swear by this stuff. I used it one summer to grow some coat on Vega after taking him down with a 10 blade..worked great..he also had a beautiful coat while using it.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you for inexpensive but useful suggestions! It's so uncommon that I get to save money nowadays. I really appreciate it!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Okay, I tried some dematting and it didn't work very well. I saturated her with silicone based detangler (high silicone content so she was super slick) and I used a combo of all my combs/brushes/rakes and couldn't get most of the matts out. I used Les Pooch matt zapper and it just skimmed over the matts. I used my silver les pooch, didn't do jack. I used a pin brush, it snagged on matts but wouldn't split them up. I used a matt rake and it didn't go through. I tried my all systems poodle comb and another comb and it didn't do anything. I used this lame comb with a blade combo thing and it did a little bit of cutting matts out. I also used thinning shears but there was just too much to cut out.

Then I did a shampoo and dentangler conditioner and I brushed while the conditioner was in and everything just skimmed over the matts. Then I brushed as I was washing the conditioner out and again, everything skimmed over the matts. Afterwards, I slicked her up again with silicone and again, nothing worked.

I could have used my shears as a matt slicer but they're out for sharpening. 

I wonder if I invest in a Mars stripper, if it'll have sharp enough blades to slice through matts? And I can just use it like a comb and comb her out with it.

Or just go ahead and use my #10 or #7f blade to clip her down.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Personally if she is that matted I would just start over.. Try and save her topknot and ears.. It would be much easier on you and the dog.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Just to verify, a #10 or #7f will work? I don't have to first go over her with a skiptooth blade?

Would a #9 be even better? People from a grooming forum have told me that #9's are dangerous. But then again, they say that almost every grooming implement is dangerous and you need years upon years of special training before you can so much as even look upon dog hair.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

You can use a 7F instead of a skip tooth blade, may want to invest in extras because matts will help wear down those blades and you might need sharpening more often.

If you have to take a 10 to the dog then you should do it. You tried your best, but it's just not worth it for that poor dog just to keep some hair. Shave it off..save the pelt and show the owner. Most likely it will come off in one piece.

You could try wet-shaving. I've only done it once after Flyingduster had a post on it...it worked well, but it's not something I would do on every dog. It worked well on a matted long coated german shepherd.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I read a blog about wet shaving and she said you can use conditioner and I hope that'll help the hair slide into the blade's teeth.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

wet shaving can work- though i've had it not be that big of a help- depending on how bad the matts are- i'ev had one dog come in who was matted to the skin- i managed a 7blade on most cept hte legs- legs i had to go 10. 

Your better IMO to go a 10 blade then to struggle through with a 7F . So if the 7F isn't going through easily- i'd switch to the 10. 

IF the matts aren't that close to the skin- then i'd try a 4F


----------



## Puppyquicker (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds to me like a simple brushing schedule would prevent these matts - they are in easy areas to access with a slicker and comb. That would save you a heap of trouble and fuss. I read your post about silicone detanglers, wet shaving, skip tooth, etc. and my head was spinning. Skip tooth blades are a waste of time - trust the groomers and others on here who are telling you to just use finishing blades and get the length to go under the matts. But seriously, a simple 2 or 3 times a week brush and comb to the back of the neck should really do the trick. What's that old adage, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure? Sooooooooooo true. With that in mind I have to go brush out my poodles banded topknot...


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Puppyquicker, it's good advice and she should have been brushed out on a regular basis but she hasn't been getting that where she is. However, since I started spending time with her and bringing her to my house, she's already too matted for me to get through it all with anything besides blades. So yeah, I know she needs a shave down and regular brushing. 

The thing that sucks is almost all my blades need to be replaced so this shaving down how to be put off even longer until I can order them and they arrive. I'm not a professional groomer and can't afford multiple sets of blades.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

MsM,

This dog needs to be shaved down with a 10 blade! You have gotten a ton of advice on what to do with this dog on the grooming forum and you are still trying to demat this dog? That's just cruel IMPO!

Also, you've been posting about this dog for the last couple of months and she was matted then and she's still matted. This dog apparently remains at your work, allowed to lay in her own excrement and is supposedly some type of rescue, but if you ask me, sounds like she needs rescuing from her current conditions. 


You ask about the skip tooth blades, yet again, after being told these are NOT something a novice should be using for fear of injuring a dog. You have asked MANY questions on the grooming forum and gotten a lot of good advice and now you are slamming those who have tried to help you?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Also if you can't do it yourself..call around, some groomers will be happy to help a rescue dog. If someone came to me with a matted standard needing it shaved and the dog was a rescue, i would offer to do it with proof they were a non-profit org. I was starting to wonder why the dog still hadn't been shaved down. With warm weather around the corner..the coat will grow back quickly. Trying to save that matted of a coat will probably hurt the dog..and even if you could dematt it..the coat is going to be in very poor condition.

I used to groom a lot of the dogs that came into petco during their adoption days. It usually helped dogs get adopted, especially when they didn't smell like a kennel. Most poodle mixes were almost always a 7 or a 10 all over and i'd do my best to save the tail, ears and topknot.


----------

